# Wesley calls Calvinism a Plague



## JM (Jan 29, 2009)

John Wesley
"Answer all [the Calvinists'] objections, as occasion offers, both in public and private. But take care to do this with all possible sweetness both of look and of accent...Make it a matter of constant and earnest prayer, that God would stop the plague."​Paul Washer: Calvinist, Arminian, or Confused? Arminian Perspectives


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## CDM (Jan 30, 2009)

JM said:


> John Wesley
> "Answer all [the Calvinists'] objections, as occasion offers, both in public and private. But take care to do this with all possible sweetness both of look and of accent...Make it a matter of constant and earnest prayer, that God would stop the plague."​Paul Washer: Calvinist, Arminian, or Confused? Arminian Perspectives



Yeah, the gospel [or a nickname for it--calvinism] is a plague to Wesleyan man-made man-glorifying religion.



> For we are unto God a sweet savour of Christ, in them that are saved, and in them that perish: To the one we are the savour of death unto death; and to the other the savour of life unto life. And who is sufficient for these things? >2 Cor 2:15-16


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 30, 2009)

I read the blog about Paul Washer. The writers say he is a Calvinist who preaches like an Arminian. Apparently they don't know much about how Calvinists or Arminians preach. He preaches like a Calvinist through and through.


----------



## the particular baptist (Feb 6, 2009)

That blogger was pretty ignorant of brother Washer. I would have written a response but from his comments disclosure it would have been trashed anyway.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 6, 2009)

JM said:


> John Wesley
> "Answer all [the Calvinists'] objections, as occasion offers, both in public and private. But take care to do this with all possible sweetness both of look and of accent...Make it a matter of constant and earnest prayer, that God would stop the plague."​Paul Washer: Calvinist, Arminian, or Confused? Arminian Perspectives



There is a sense in which I can agree with him. God often uses plagues to judge and purify his people (Like the one in Joel), plus they are often spoken of as His army. So if Calvinism is a plague- an army of God marching judgment upon the unfaithful, I'm there!

Theognome


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 6, 2009)

I like how Washer described himself - "A five point Spurgeonist." He preaches like one.


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 7, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> I like how Washer described himself - "A five point Spurgeonist." He preaches like one.



I REALLY like that! "*A Five Point Spurgeonist.*" That is better than how I had been describing myself as "A Reformed Evangelist."


----------



## William Price (Feb 7, 2009)

brother. Washer is one of the vast reasons I came into Calvinism. He was also the tool of the Lord to help bring me out from the Oneness. He is a man of God, and one I respect in doctrine and practice.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 7, 2009)

mangum said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > John Wesley
> ...


----------



## William Price (Feb 7, 2009)

mangum said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > John Wesley
> ...



Amen! The Gospel is a scandal to those whom are outside, believe in decisional or baptismal regeneration, or works of man for salvation. They want Jesus as Savior, but on their terms, not His. In other words, it is the Lordless Salvation, which is an abomination unto the Lord.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 7, 2009)

JM said:


> John Wesley
> "Answer all [the Calvinists'] objections, as occasion offers, both in public and private. But take care to do this with all possible sweetness both of look and of accent...Make it a matter of constant and earnest prayer, that God would stop the plague."​Paul Washer: Calvinist, Arminian, or Confused? Arminian Perspectives



On a side note, this is one of my pet peeves (this is not against you JM, but against the posting on the original link): quotes with no reference, especially when there is an ellipsis in the quote.


----------

